# G27 - History Lesson Please



## Packer Backer (Sep 20, 2009)

So newbie here.... I currently have a 23 which I think is awesome. I am looking to add a 27 to my collection and was curious if this model has gone through any changes since it first came out. If so, what are they? I have found some pretty good pricing on a new one, but my neighbor might be selling me his 27. He has had it for a while, so I am assuming it's one of the first generations.

If there is a difference in the generations, what are they, and what should I be looking for?

Thanks for any input at all!

Chaun


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Check this out.

*Glock Serial Number Research Project (New)*


----------



## Packer Backer (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow! That's great, thanks bud!


----------

